# imoutbox



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Just emptied all my 'messages sent' after stumbling across them by accident Â :-[

I wonder how many other people dont realise that all the messages they send are stored?

KevinST or Jae, if everybody was to empty out their imoutbox would this help with site speed etc?

Cheers
Vek


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Only helps with the space on the disk drive.
I don't think the outbox is accessed except when viewing out-going messages. Not sure how good the code is at appending a new out going message to the existing outbox... I'll check. Hopefully it's clever and just appends the new message to the existing file... if it's stoopid then it's loading all the messages in, adding the new message and then saving the file Â :-/

Anyway - thanks for cleaning up your outbox Kev - it's appreciated!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It's good practice anyway to empty the outbox regularly. After a while you can't access the newer sent IM's anyway... seems to timeout!

I tend to empty my outbox every month or two, but sometimes I use send IM's to myself as a memo facility and then can't access the IM's unless I keep the outbox clean.

I guess I should see how big mine is, especially when I receive and respond to > 20 IM's / day...

Sometimes I wish people would send me emails instead :-/


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Holy moly!!

I never realised that each mail was kept in the outbox.
I got 100's dating from when this version of the forum was opened!!!

Anyone know how to delete the lot in one go to save me deleting each one individually.

If KevSt can do it as moderator you have my permission!

DXN


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Unfortunatly not 

Next version of the site wll allow for selecting multiple messages and deleting them all at once (hopefully!).
Anyway you're only taking up 150K for your outbox, unlike Mr NuTTs who's on 230K


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> Unfortunatly not Â
> 
> Next version of the site wll allow for selecting multiple messages and deleting them all at once (hopefully!).
> Anyway you're only taking up 150K for your outbox, unlike Mr NuTTs who's on 230K Â


and he deletes his every 2 months!!

Maybe a quite moment and I'll delete mine.

DXN no mates :-[ Â


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Actually just been back in there

selected all

and it gave me the option to delete outbox!!

Job done 2 seconds.

KevST check my K use again will you. ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Am I missing something?

I clear my outbox occassionaly (in fact did it last week) and I simply do it by pressing "Empty outbox" ???


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> Am I missing something?
> 
> I clear my outbox occassionaly (in fact did it last week) and I simply do it by pressing "Empty outbox" Â ???


Apparently not, I just didn't know the outbox existed till kmpowell pointed it out.
I hope he didn't delete every post individually Â  lol


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

oh yeah.... Paul's right, there is an "empty outbox" link there. 
Hmmm, of course I knew it was there all along, I was errr... just testing you lot... honestly :-/ :-[ :-[


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

In order to see the empty outbox selection you must go to the outbox page!! People don't normally go there and therefore they don't know tha this option exists.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> oh yeah.... Paul's right, there is an "empty outbox" link there.
> Hmmm, of course I knew it was there all along, I was errr... just testing you lot... honestly Â :-/ Â :-[ Â :-[


Did you know theres an empty inbox as well...  ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I give up on you lot :


----------

